# Fuente alimentación no muy común



## Vin (Mar 4, 2011)

Hola,

Necesito una fuente de alimentación que aproximadamente me de 7v a unos 20 amperios, el problema es que no encuentro una fuente así en ninguna parte, podría usar una regulable pero ninguna llega a tanto amperaje.

Se me ocurrieron 2 ideas, una de ellas coger 2 fuentes ATX de PC y poner el canal de 3,3v en serie que serian casi 7v, ya me valdría, el problema es que lo he probado y al arrancar perfecto, con voltaje y todo bien, pero al meter una carga se paran. 

La otra idea que tuve es coger un transformador de alta potencia como el de un microondas y rebobinarlo con manguera gruesa y luego rectificarlo, filtrar etc. pero me saldría bastante caro y la verdad no tengo mucho dinero para gastarme en esto, además las fuentes de PC ya las tengo.

Qué puedo hacer? Alguien sabe por qué no funciona la primera idea? Las fuentes están aisladas de tierra.

Gracias gente espero sus respuestas.


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 4, 2011)

la idea de las fuentes de Pc esta muy buena,tendrias que ver porque se para..rebobinar un transformador es muy trabajoso pero es lo mejor cuadno no posees mucho capital..intrigaara que la necesitas  ?


----------



## El nombre (Mar 4, 2011)

En ocasiones la solución es mucho más simple. 
Por lo visto y desarrollado por mi parte la tensión de 7 voltios no es usual en los circuitos. Mi pregunta ante un problema asi seria: ¿ para que necesito esos dos voltios de más? o ¿para que nesesito esos 5 voltios de menos? (por trabajar con 12v)
Como han comentado la fuente de pc sin modificar soluciona la gran mayoria de problemas a bajo coste (me he dado cuenta que la alimentacion por mi puerto usb me funciona incluso teniendo el pc apagado, y ha sido esta este mes pasado... siempre aprendiendo significa que continuo vivo)
Esos dos voltios de más, por el desarrollo a 5V, lo he encontrado al utilizar reguladores para estabilizar la tensión del diseño. 
Si comentas lo que precisa los 7V igual se puede plantear otro producto que que funcione a menos tensión o a más para que sea más estandar. e igual se puede alimentar a 5 y el problema se soluciona.
Como te he comentado la solución igual es simple viendo la necesidad imperiosa de esa tensión tan inusual.
Saludos

hola fogonazo
me permites pedirte sacar este tema de moderación ya que planteo unas preguntas que, como algunas veces nos hemos hecho de nuevos, pueden tener una solución si se plantea el diseño de otra forma como he expuesto.
gracias.


----------



## Vin (Mar 4, 2011)

Hola gracias por vuestras respuestas tan rápidas, y si fogonazo te pediría que lo dejases donde estaba ya que no hay ningún tema así en el foro, que pida esto exactamente.

La necesito para un laboratorio, concretamente para una electrolisis, el problema es que dicha reacción que necesito ocurre al traspasar la solución con un voltaje entre 6-8v, y no se puede sustituir por otra cosa.

El tema de la fuente ATX es que al meterle carga se paran, no lo entiendo, arrancan y todo y dan 6,75v. Qué puede ser?


----------



## kikoaaf (Mar 4, 2011)

Quiza podrias ver la manera de subir un poco los 5V de una de las fuentes, la corriente que entrega en 5V es bastante elevada. Si no sube lo suficiente, podes bajarla y poner las 2 fuentes en serie y listo. Leete lo que te adjunto, ahi explica la modificacion que debes hacer, es sencilla.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2011)

El nombre dijo:


> .....me permites pedirte sacar este tema de moderación ya que planteo unas preguntas que, como algunas veces nos hemos hecho de nuevos, pueden tener una solución si se plantea el diseño de otra forma como he expuesto.
> gracias.



Echo, vamos a ver donde nos lleva.

Saludos "Alicantino"


----------



## Vin (Mar 4, 2011)

kikoaaf dijo:


> Quiza podrias ver la manera de subir un poco los 5V de una de las fuentes, la corriente que entrega en 5V es bastante elevada. Si no sube lo suficiente, podes bajarla y poner las 2 fuentes en serie y listo. Leete lo que te adjunto, ahi explica la modificacion que debes hacer, es sencilla.
> Saludos



Hola muchas gracias, estuve leyendo el .doc que adjuntaste y está muy bien, pero yo no necesito modificar los voltajes, simplemente con poner en serie los canales de +3,3v me basta.

El problema es que como he dicho no funciona, al meter carga una de las 2 fuentes entra en cortocircuito, no es el multimetro también una carga ahora que lo pienso? Muy leve pero algún consumo debe generar no? No lo entiendo porque ocurre esto. Al cortar el cable de tierra de una de las 2 fuentes es como estar aislando la placa interna verdad?

Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2011)

*¿ Leíste esto ?* 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/modificar-fuente-pc-6318/




			
				Vin dijo:
			
		

> Dije que no me valen las fuentes reguladas! Dejen el tema donde estaba por favor. No me sirven las fuentes reguladas, ya busque y no hay ninguna fuente a 7v y 20 amperios.



¿ Y por que no te valen ?
Hay fuentes reguladas de la corriente que se te ocurra.


----------



## kikoaaf (Mar 4, 2011)

la carga que puede imponer el multimetro como voltimetro es minima, y en la teoria se la toma como nula. que carga estas utilizando? Solo una se apaga?

si lo leí Fogonazo, pero el cambio que tiene que realizar es minimo, una sola resistencia y listo el pollo.


----------



## Vin (Mar 4, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¿ Leíste esto ?*
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/modificar-fuente-pc-6318/



Sí, pero yo ya dije que para ponerme a rebobinar un transformador lo hago con uno de microondas que ya me da la potencia, además rebobinar un transformador de una ATX, no lo quiero considerar como opción, no soy tan manitas con la electrónica.



> ¿ Y por que no te valen ?
> Hay fuentes reguladas de la corriente que se te ocurra.



Bueno, en el foro no he visto ninguna de mas de 5 amperios, si eres tan amable podrías mostrarme alguna o un link o algo.



> la carga que puede imponer el multimetro como voltimetro es minima, y en la teoria se la toma como nula. que carga estas utilizando? Solo una se apaga?



Sí, solo una, pues la carga he probado muchas cosas, una bombilla de 6v, una resistencia de nicromo grande que tengo, o la propia electrolisis, y no funciona. 

Por separado todas las resistencias funcionan bien en el canal de +3,3.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 4, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Bueno, en el foro no he visto ninguna de mas de 5 amperios, si eres tan amable podrías mostrarme alguna o un link o algo....



http://www.lw1drj.com.ar/users/circuito/FUENTE1.ZIP

http://www.lw1drj.com.ar/users/circuito/FUENTE30.ZIP


----------



## Vin (Mar 4, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> http://www.lw1drj.com.ar/users/circuito/FUENTE1.ZIP
> 
> http://www.lw1drj.com.ar/users/circuito/FUENTE30.ZIP
> 
> http://www.melca.com.ar/images/esquemafuente.JPG



Gracias, la "fuente30.zip" o esa de 12v 30A parece bastante sencilla y buena, la podría llevar a cabo y la verdad me parece muy buena ya que me serviría para más cosas si la hago regulable.

El problema esta en el transformador de 35A, pero bueno, podría hacer lo del transformador de microondas y en ve de bobinarlo a 7v a 24v, y usar ese circuito como para pasarlo a DC y a el voltaje necesario en ve de filtrar el voltaje fijo de 7v del transformador.

Es bastante interesante lo tendré en cuenta, gracias Fogonazo. Aun así me gustaría ver si puedo hacer algo con las fuentes ATX. Aunque me parece que no... mañana haré mas pruebas y os cuento, si no puedo creo que haré lo que dije más arriba.

Un saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2011)

Tu problema puede ser que, consuma nominalmente 20A pero al momento de conección tenga un pico que supere la corriente de la fuente y esta se apague por lo que necesitaras una fuente de más corriente.
Haz lo siguiente tienees dos fuentes de PC que te dan30A las pones en paralelgo vas a tener que utilizar variso trnasistores PnP y un regulador ajustable o uno fijo, por ejemplo un 7808 que ya viene con esa tensión y si no un 7805 con un zenel entre el pin de masa y masa, más simple y econmico que eso no creo que  consigas


----------



## Vin (Mar 4, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Tu problema puede ser que, consuma nominalmente 20A pero al momento de conección tenga un pico que supere la corriente de la fuente y esta se apague por lo que necesitaras una fuente de más corriente.
> Haz lo siguiente tienees dos fuentes de PC que te dan30A las pones en paralelgo vas a tener que utilizar variso transistores PnP y un regulador ajustable o uno fijo, por ejemplo un 7808 que ya viene con esa tensión y si no un 7805 con un zenel entre el pin de masa y masa, más simple y econmico que eso no creo que  consigas



No había pensado en eso, muchas gracias!!

Es decir, sería mas o menos como en la fuente30.zip que puso Fogonazo pero saltándote la etapa de rectificación y filtrado no? Y poniendo unos diodos en las fuentes para no estropearlas.

Increíble muy bueno, muy útil... haré eso. Es que además te ahorras el transformador de 35A que era el problema.

Muchas gracias, un saludo.


----------



## electrodin (Mar 4, 2011)

Hola a todos, en mi modesta opinion, tu fuente es algo especial: 7Vx20A=140W asumiendo un consumo nominal, en transitorios podria exigir varios watts mas como dice nuestro amigo panda.
Para esa corriente no es muy recomendable trabajar con una regulacion lineal, a mi modo de ver solo puede ser una fuente conmutada(switching), una solucion seria hacer la fuente que posteo mnicolauhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/
haciendo las modificaciones respectivas.
otra solucion mas sencilla seria trabajar con una bateria que este constantemente cargandose, una bateria de 6V bien cargada te brinda 6.6V, lo cual es bastante cercano al voltaje que requieres, y te bota toda la corriente que le pidas.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 4, 2011)

Hola.

Prueba esto en la fuente de la PC.





Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Vin (Mar 5, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Prueba esto en la fuente de la PC.
> 
> ...



Hola elaficionado,

He visto esto que dices y me parece muy bueno, pero he estado buscando más información al respecto y casi no encuentro nada y de lo poco que encuentro dice que no debería hacerse ya que estresa mucho la fuente.

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article6-page1.html



> Running 7V CAN sometimes be potentially stressful for the PSU for technical reasons I won't go into here. (It is usually quite safe for a low wattage fan or two, but if you want to be perfectly safe, you may want to avoid the 7V tap.)



Así que no sé, parece muy bueno y sencillo ya que el costo es 0 pero es seguro? Y como se el amperaje que es capaz de dar por este canal no especificado?

Un saludo.

Pues nada, no funciona, como ya me imaginé, al meterle una carga importante a ese canal de 7v entra en acción la protección contra sobre corriente y se para. La carga era una célula peltier de 55W.

Me imagino que es porque se satura el canal de 5v o algo así.

Pues nada, seguiré con el método de pandacba y Fogonazo, que por cierto una pregunta relativa a eso, la función que hace el puente de diodos a parte de rectificar es aguantar unos picos de tensión de más de 100A que le vienen de frente, no? Si elimino esa parte al usar la fuente ATX, que pasa con los picos? debo proteger la fuente o ya vienen protegidas contra eso?






Un saludo


----------



## kikoaaf (Mar 5, 2011)

El canal de los 12 voltios no creo que te entregue la corriente que necesitas. Yo la verdad insisto en subir la tension de 5V, no tenes que rebobinar nada, es simlemente cambiar la resistencia indicada y listo. Fijate si la fuente usa el integrado TL494, si es asi busca una resistencia que este conectada entre los 5V y el pin 1 del integrado, es muy sencillo ubicarla, luego la reemplazas por una de mayor valor y vas verificando, incluso podes poner un pote y listo, fijate cuanto podes sacarle,seguro que llega a los 6V que es lo minimo que tu necesitas.


----------



## Vin (Mar 5, 2011)

En realidad si entrega, cada una me da 25 amperes, ademas puedo retirar uno de los 6 transistores de potencia y perder unos 5-6 amperes que tampoco me afectaría para nada, ya que necesito 20.

Tu idea es buena y no pongo en duda que funcione, pero con la caída de tensión en plena carga quizá me cae de 6v, prefiero ir más sobrado, si le pongo un pote al circuito anterior creo que podría obtener de 1,5 a 9v con ese amperaje y eso está muy bien.

Saludos.


----------



## kikoaaf (Mar 5, 2011)

Yo me refiero a poner un pote donde esta la resistencia y de ahi le das mas o menos tension. aparte en teoria no deberia caer mucho la tension ya que ese tipo de fuente esta sensando la salida para que eso no suceda. Solo puede suceder si lo maximo que entrega con el bobinado estandard son 6V, sino no va a caer de dicha tension.

En lo referenta a la corriente que entregan los 12V, por ejemplo en mi fuente, que es de 450W dice 18A, y dudo mucho que lo entregue ya que es una fuentecita china, pero en los 5V dice 35A, ahi ya me gusta mas.

Saludos.


----------



## DJMota (Mar 5, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


>



Hola.
Fogonazo, me parece muy interesante esta fuente.
Se ve que es una fuente de laboratorio.
¿Tienes más información sobre ella: el PCB, texto descriptivo, etc?
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2011)

Vin dijo:


> Hola elaficionado,
> 
> He visto esto que dices y me parece muy bueno, pero he estado buscando más información al respecto y casi no encuentro nada y de lo poco que encuentro dice que no debería hacerse ya que estresa mucho la fuente.
> 
> ...


No esos diodos a la saldia del transformador simplemente rectifican la señal alterna que entrega el trafo que junto con el capacitor de filtrado de daran una tensión continua.

En tu caso, a la salid de cada fuente tendras que poner un diodo que sea capaz de soportar el doble de corriente de la fuente a la fuene iran por el lado del anodo y al regulador por el lado del katodo unidos, a la fuente internamente no le toque nada.
Lo que no podes hacer es utilzar los cablecitos amarillos, porque se derretiran, si te fijas en el pcb, todos los cables estan soldados en un solo punto, sacalos a todos y suelda all un cable que sea capazd de soportar la corriene de la fuente y del alli al didodo y luego al regulador


----------



## Vin (Mar 6, 2011)

Dime así estaría bien entonces?

Y por cierto no encuentro diodos de tan alta potencia a menos que sean de esos ultra rápidos, me valen o mejor pongo por ejemplo varios de 10A normales?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2011)

DJMota dijo:


> .....me parece muy interesante esta fuente.
> Se ve que es una fuente de laboratorio......


Nop.
Pero en el Foro hay 2 fuentes de alimentación similares (De menor capacidad) con el mismo integrado (*LM723*) muy bien documentadas.
También puedes mirar en el datasheet del integrado.



Vin dijo:


> ..Y por cierto no encuentro diodos de tan alta potencia a menos que sean de esos ultra rápidos, me valen o mejor pongo por ejemplo varios de 10A normales?



Mira por aquí: tabla_proveedores [Witronica]
Averigua por un puente rectificador de 35 o mas Amperes, no son difíciles de conseguir.


----------



## Vin (Mar 6, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira por aquí: tabla_proveedores [Witronica]
> Averigua por un puente rectificador de 35 o mas Amperes, no son difíciles de conseguir.



No había pensado en la idea de usar un puente, gracias, si es así los hay hasta de 100A por ebay que es donde suelo comprar, aunque creo que con dos de 50A me basta.

http://cgi.ebay.es/1-x-SEP-KBPC5010...584?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item335ea47260

Intentaré postear fotos cuando lo tenga.

Un saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2011)

Asi es, y podras resolver tu problmema de manera bastante sencilla


----------



## Vin (Mar 21, 2011)

Hoooola de nuevo,

Ya tengo todo para empezar pero también tengo algunas dudas que espero poder resolver.

1-¿La R7 ha de variar en algo si en ve de el LM7812 uso un LM317 (variable) ?
2-¿El condensador de 10uf ha de ser de tántalo o vale electrolítico?
3-¿Las resistencias de R1 a R6 han de ser de 1 o 5 watts?, es que en el .zip de Fogonazo pone 1watt y en esa imagen que encontré por Internet (para no subirla otra vez) pone 5. 

Gracias.


----------



## Vin (Abr 1, 2011)

Bueno más o menos me las arreglé yo solo, pero ahora tengo un problema. Ya he montado el circuito así en un protoboard provisional y me surge el problema que el voltaje cae desmesuradamente, a la salida del circuito con el LM317T al máximo voltaje, pero sin carga, me entrega 10,70V, vale, es normal, lo entiendo, la caída normal que sufre por regular, pero al poner una carga este se cae a 6,40V, como puede ser?

Algo pasa aquí, se me ocurrió al principio que quizás los transistores no trabajaban, y claro con la resistencia antes del regulador este no puede suministrar casi nada, pero no, los transistores se calientan, y de hecho corriente sale, ya que lo medí.

Este es el circuito que tengo montado ahora mismo, ignoren el "REF" del regulador, es el "ADJ" en la actualidad, solo que el livewire no tiene ese componente y me lo he inventado un poco, pero bueno, describe como está ahora el circuito..

Gracias de antemano gente.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 1, 2011)

Hola.

La línea roja indica como se debe conectar el potenciómetro.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Vin (Abr 2, 2011)

Cierto, eso es un error en el diagrama, en la realidad está puesto como dices tu. Voy a añadir más datos, el circuito sin los transistores ni la resistencia de 100 ohm, es decir, solamente el circuito regulador con el LM317T no sufre la caída de voltaje, claro, solo da 1,5A, pero no sufre la bestial caída de voltaje.

Es en el momento de poner todo junto que ocurre, puede que los transistores estén mal? También me da que es culpa de la resistencia de 100, qué pasa si la elimino?

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 2, 2011)

Hola.

Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/458207/ _ 
Tal vez te puede servir de algo.

¿Cuál es el voltaje qué estás usando?
Prueba tu fuente sin regulador y mira como varía el voltaje a máxima carga (máxima corriente), con el voltaje sin carga.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: debes tener en cuenta que el voltaje de entrada - Voltaje de salida debe ser mayor o icual a 4V para que el regulador con el reforzador de corriente a transistores funcione correctamente


----------



## Vin (Abr 2, 2011)

El voltaje de entrada son 12V de 2 fuentes ATX en paralelo y cuando las cargo sin el circuito regulador casi no se ven afectadas, caen solo unas décimas de volt.

Acabo de probar de meterle una carga grande seleccionando 5V en lugar de 10,70 que era lo máximo que salia del regulador y al meter carga no varía para nada el voltaje.

Empiezo a sospechar que es normal que se caigan 6V al regular a máxima carga, me parece algo raro pero no sé, a ver si alguien puede verificar, si ese es el problema tendré que sacrificar algunos amperios y poner las fuentes en serie en ve de en paralelo, y la verdad no me atrae ya que no necesito mas de 12V, y si ese alto amperaje que me dan las 2 ATX juntas.

No debería caerse tanto no? Quiero decir, al propio LM317T no se le mete carga casi, todo lo hacen los transistores y este corre en frío, no entiendo por que cae tanto el voltaje...

Muchas gracias elaficionado.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2011)

Totalmente equivocado, cuando le pones carga, de cuanto es esta carga? que consumo tiene la misma?
en estas condiciones que se cae has medido la salida de la fuente ATX?, que tensión cae en las R de 100ohm has verificado que tengan entre .66V y .7V? si no cae esa tensión los tr no conducen, 
Si el circuito esta bien montado no caen 6V ni en broma, salvo que tu CI sea falso, National Semiconductor fabrica cosas de muy buena calidad, y con esa configuración yo he armado fuentede de má de 40A y funciona de maravilla.....


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 2, 2011)

Hola.

Eso le ocurrió a otra persona en el foro.

Tenía 28V de voltaje de entrada, y con el potenciómetro de LM317 al máximo obtenia 25V. Cuando le ponia la carga el voltaje de salida se caía a 24V o menos.
La causa de esa bajada de voltaje era que no tomó encuenta que el regulador y los transistores necesitan 4V ó más para trabajar correctamente.

Si tienes una fuente de 12V, el máximo voltaje que puedes obtener del regulado (con los transistores) es de 12V-4V=8V.

Prueba con 8V a máxima carga y mira que sucede.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2011)

Eso pasa cuando se utilizan NPN y se toma a la salida del regulador y no de los transistores, (aparte que elfabricante no proopone ese sistema), obvio por no conocer cosas básicas de electrónica, en el caso que se utilza PnP no ocurre eso ya que el o los colectores ven haca la salida del regulador y alli no hah caida de tensión que intervenga, por eso se utiliza esa configuraición, el regulador maneja tensión y los transistores solo manejan corriente. Si no funciona es porqu o esta algo mál conectado o no nos esta pasando todos los datos, porque esa configuración bien armada funciona a la primera sin ningún tipo de inconveniente.

Aqui no hay misterios, el problema es no tener dicha fuente en mi mesa de trabajo y en tris te digo cual es el problema, de alli que le pido que haga las mediciones que aún no ha pasado y que suba fotografias del montaje completo.

Sin tener eso el resto es mera especulación


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 2, 2011)

Hola.



Vcc = 4.2V + Vout 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2011)

Eso que has puesto es salida fija, estamos hablando del LM317 no de 78XX

Tiras eso, y no explicas nada, encima no tiene nada que ver con el problema que se le planea al forista, sin explicación de que quisiste decir es puro spam

Que no va llegar a la tensión de entrada eso ya se sabe, de echo esta en la hoja de datos, pero aún sin carga jamas llegaria ni cerca de los 12V, seran estos menos la caida tipica en el regulador, el problema que el tiene es que entre vacio y carga se le cae la tensión


----------



## Vin (Abr 2, 2011)

Muchísimas gracias por el interés, siento que mis conocimientos de electrónica sean muy limitados pero hago lo que puedo.

He hecho lo que me has pedido pandacba. La carga que pongo es de 10A, que no es ni la mitad de lo que debería poder dar, el caso es que sin circuito regulador no se cae casi nada de las fuentes, hasta con una carga de 20A siguen bien, así que eso puede descartarse no?

Los transistores si son PNP, no sé si era eso lo que preguntabas pero bueno, y no creo que haya componentes falsos, el LM317T trabaja muy bien solo (dando 1,5A, claro) y sin caídas, y los transistores dan mucho amperaje y el voltaje a ellos no se les cae casi nada, así que no creo.

He medido la caída de la R de 100 con la carga, la caída de voltaje es hacia los 8,90V, es decir que al regulador no le entran 12 si no 9... (aunque creo que es normal, ya que en el .zip de la fuente que puso Fogonazo posts atrás explica que ahí hay una caída de voltaje importante, creo.) Y a los transistores después de la R les entran unos 11v, no creo que haya problema en eso.

Se debería hacer algo con esa R 100 no?

Los transistores mal conectados? Hay alguna forma de conectarlos mal y que sigan dando amperaje? Además ya he dicho que casi no les cae nada.

En cuanto elaficionado, la he puesto a 8V y luego carga, pero nada, cae hasta los 6,40V otra vez, la ponga en el nivel que la ponga por encima de los 6,40V siempre cae hasta dicha tensión, si se configura inferior más abajo ya no cae y parece que trabaja normal.

Mil gracias gente.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 2, 2011)

Hola.

El dibujo es sólo referencial.
Eso se cumple con todos los reguladores de tres terminales, fijos o variables.
Para el LM78XX Vin-Vout>=2V

Mide por separadp el voltaje Vbe de cualquier transistor cuando cuando el regulador está en la máxima carga, de manera similar en la resistencia de emisor ( o mide desde la base al extremo de inicial de la resistencia de base, más simple la caida de voltaje en la resistencia de 100 ohmio).

Puedes poner una resistencia de 10 ohmios en lugar de la de 100 ohmio, y probablemete nada cambiaría, ya que esa resistencia sólo sirve para polarizar el LM317 cuando no hay carga, y determina cuanta corriente va a dar el regulador antes que los transistores trabajen.



La suma de esos voltajes medidos (o la caida de voltaje en 100 ohm) más los 3V que necesita el regulador es el voltaje máximo que puedes obtener de esa fuente

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 3, 2011)

> He medido la caída de la R de 100 con la carga, la caída de voltaje es  hacia los 8,90V, es decir que al regulador no le entran 12 si no 9


Si pasa eso, es que los transistores no están conduciendo. O están abiertos, o mal conectados o las resistencias que van al emisor no son de 0.1 Ohms.


----------



## Vin (Abr 3, 2011)

A ver, es que se están contradiciendo, uno dice que es normal y los demás que no, ya no sé que pensar.

Efectivamente elaficionado, variando esa resistencia no consigo nada bueno, ya lo he probado.

Black Tiger, sugieres que pueden estar mal conectados? A ver si va a ser eso, algo tan sencillo como que estén mal conectados. Los estoy conectado según este datasheet, es decir, la pata izquierda (base) después de la R de 100ohm, la central (colector) a la salida de las fuentes, pasando por su respectiva resistencia de 0.1ohm (he comprobado el código de colores, y si es 0.1ohm) y la derecha (emisor) en la salida del LM317T.

Hay algo mal? Y de hecho, si hay algo mal, es normal que entreguen corriente?

Saludos y otra vez, muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2011)

Asi es Black, y fijate que dice que en la r de 100 ohms caen 8.9V es decir si tiene 12 de un lado y 8.9V del otro sobre la R de 100 hay una caida de 3.1V algo esta muy mal, ya que deberia ser de .7V aproximadamente según el dato caen esos 3.1 razón del consumo de .031A, nada coincide con nada...
probalemete tenes mal conectado los transistores y no conducen, la base de los mismos debe ir entre la R de 100ohms y el regulador y el emisor entre los diodos y la re de 100ohmsy el colector en la salida del regulador....

Que trnasitores estas utilzando, plasticos o metálicos?
por oro lado no es normal esa caida, suponiendo que la fuene ATX te de 12V exactos en la entrada del regulador deberias tenser 12V-0.7V=11.3V aproximadamente si o si, no tiene porque haber 9V si hay 9V porque algo esta muy mal conectado por ese motivo te pdio que subas unass fotos de tu montaje para ver como lo has llevado a la práctica, ya que si hacemos referencia al esquema y este no esta montado exactamente asi lo único que haremos es peder tiempo.

Asi que vamos a lo práctico hay que ver si o si el montaje y luego recien de mirar, observar analizar ver que es lo que realmente esta sucediendo. porque vuelvo a insitir ese circuito bien montado anda de una sin ningún tipo de  problemas....
Espeo las fotografias para continuar


----------



## Vin (Abr 3, 2011)

Vale, eso está mal, el colector, ahora lo miro y cuento que tal.

Y bueno, los transistores tienen la parte de atrás metálica así que supongo que son metálicos.

Vale se hacen progresos, he puesto el transistor bien y ahora el voltaje al meter carga se cae no a 6,40V, si no a 7,60V. Pero, la caída después de la R de 100ohm sigue siendo casi la misma, se ha disminuido un poco, y ahora le entran como 9,10V al regulador.

A ver está muy bien, esta ocurriendo lo que debe ocurrir, al regulador no le caen ni 2 voltios, es solo que la R de 100 está causando los problemas.

Vuelvo a decir que a la salida de las fuentes el voltaje es de 11,90 con carga, así que no hay problemas con eso.

Alguna idea de como solucionar lo de la R100? Les estoy eternamente agradecido por el soporte que me están brindando, gracias.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 3, 2011)

Medía la tensión "entre" las patas de la R de 100 Ohms.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2011)

Sigue estando mal conectado y esa R es muy grnade deben caer sobre la R 0.7V no 3.1, la caida de tensión sobre una R no se mide entre un extremo y masa, se mide entre los extremos de la misma
Vuelvo a repetir la tensión de entrada debe ser 11.3V aprox, hasta que no soluciones eso, y que los transsistores conduzcan, nada tiene sentido


----------



## Vin (Abr 3, 2011)

He medido la tensión entre las patas de la R de 100 y da 1,22V en carga, sin carga son unas décimas inapreciables.

Lo siento panda pero no tengo ninguna cámara disponible ahora mismo, mañana quizás puedo subirlas, solo te digo que está todo montado provisionalmente con pinzas de cocodrilo, puede que sea ese el fallo?

Y cómo qué esta mal conectado? Si lo he puesto como tu dices... no hay más opciones, además en esta forma no cae tanto al fin y al cabo.

Voy a estar trasteando un rato y mañana o cuando sea pongo fotos y digo si hay algún progreso.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2011)

Si la conección con las pizas es firme no deberias tener problemas, salvo un falso contacto por alli que nos este cambiando las cosas, pero bueno si puedes mañana subir las fotos mejor, en lo que sigue has lo siguiente sin cafga mide cuanto cae sobre la R de 100 ohms es para establecer la corriente de consumo del LM317 y corregir el valor de la R de 100ohms a fin de que tan solo caigan .7V


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 3, 2011)

Quizás 1.22 podría llegar a ser, pero entonces, si en la resistencia cae esa tensión, y a la entrada del regulador tenés 9.1, la fuente se está cayendo a 10.32 volts. Hay algo que no cierra.........

PD: sorry por el "pise"


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2011)

Gato maula poniendo tus patazas, digo garras, me salve por un pelin!!!!

Black, tal vez se caisgan en el cable que pone desde la salida de la fuente a la entada? si es fino puede pasar eso, ya que lo armo con cables con pinzas cocodrilos.... creo que alli esta el asunto, eso me ha sabido pasar....


----------



## Vin (Abr 3, 2011)

Las pinzas de cocodrilo están hechas con cable de 1,25mm de sección, no creo que tengan demasiada pérdida, más bien las patas de las resistencias sería en donde se pudiera perder algo.

Sin carga la caída en la R de 100 es de 0.17V. Y la fuente no se cae, no. Cuál es la forma de medir el voltaje de entrada al regulador? Lo digo por si no es lo típico de poner el positivo en Voltage input y el negativo en el negativo de la fuente como hice con la caída de la resistencia al principio y estaba mal. Si es de esa forma si siguen entrando 9,10V.


----------



## Vin (Abr 3, 2011)

Es cierto que ha usado un Español muy castellano y con palabras que no se usan fuera probablemente, pero de ahí a decir que es de traductor de google...

Propone adaptar la "máquina" o aparato que usa los 7v que inicialmente yo quería a poder usar otros voltajes más usuales en ve de conseguir dicho voltaje, sea como sea esa opción ya no me sirve y además ahora intento hacer una fuente regulable, así que nada.

Un saludo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 3, 2011)

Vuelvo a decir lo mismo:
Si entre las patas de la resistencia hay 1.22 volts, y a la entrada del regulador hay 9.1 volts, 9.1+1.22=10.31
Esto no es especulación, es matemáticas.
Las tensiones se deben medir *entre* los terminales.
Al *conjunto* del regulador, le están llegando 10.31 volts.
Ahí queda tu tarea de averiguar porqué. En algún lado la tensión está cayendo, sea cables, cocodrilos o elefantes


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2011)

Si bin, son muy finas para una corriente de 10A mide sobre la saldia de la fuente ATX y luego mide donde conectas el otro extremos de la pinza....


Me paso alimentando un equipo de auto con pantalla LCD, cuando sacaba la pantalla se apagaba todo, luego de renegar me di con que era eso precisamente, se caia la tensión el cable, ten en cuenta que  se especificia por mm2 de sección 2A sin perdidas

Por otro lado aún sin carga medis en la etrada del regulador, bajo esa misma condición medi en donde toamas la tensión de la fuente ATX, cuánto tenes alli?


----------



## Vin (Abr 3, 2011)

Lo mismo que en la R de 100 sin carga, 0,17V.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2011)

hace lo siguiene, con la carrga puesta, medi ponendo la punta negra sobre le negativo en la fuente ATX y medi el voltaje sobre esta, luego sin sacar la punta negra, medi en donde conectas el cocodrilo es decir el extremo de la R de 100 luego  y sin sacar la punta negra de donde esta medi en cocodrilo sobre la masa en el regulador. Son tres mediciones con carga pasame esos valore por favor

Debes tener casi seguro una caida de 1V en cada cable alli estan el porque de los 9V luego deconta la caida en el regulador unos 3V y por ello tenes 6V en la salida


----------



## Vin (Abr 3, 2011)

En la salida después de poner bien el transistor tenía 7,60 recuerda, pues me acabo de dar cuenta de que cae abismalmente el voltaje en el alambre de la R de 100, culpa del montaje provisional ya que enchufo ahí los transistores, un voltio de los 1,22 que caían ahí es por el mísero alambre!

De todas formas las lecturas son 11,90V en la fuente, *10,89V* en el alambre de la R de 100 y en cuanto al negativo del regulador supongo que te refieres al adj, unos 7,40V.

Bueno, creo que ya está solucionado, la culpa era del maldito alambre de la resistencia, lo montaré todo bien y veremos.

Un saludo


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2011)

Bien ahora si, disculpa todo lo que te hice medir pero era la unica forma de encontrar la falla y cambia la R por una de 47ohm y fijate que la caida este en 0.7V minimos asi garantizas que conduzcan los transistores y vas a ganar un poquito más de tensión útill en la salida


----------



## Vin (Abr 3, 2011)

Tío nada, tu no te has de disculpar de nada, te agradezco mucho tu ayuda. Acabo de probar el circuito con unas uniones mejores y mejora mucho, voy a probar eso de la resistencia de 47 y a ver que tal, aunque ya está muy bien así, le voy a poner una llave selectora a la fuente para alternar entre la regulación y los 12V directos de la fuente, así cubro el rango casi entero.

Mejor posteo fotos cuando lo tenga todo montado y bien en una caja.

Muchas gracias a todos los que ayudaron, en unos días lo pongo.

Saludos


----------



## Vin (Abr 7, 2011)

A ver vale este proyecto me está empezando a tocar las narices (por no decir otra cosa).

Ayer terminé de montarlo y funcionaba excelente, todo muy bien.

Hoy me da por probar la fuente y tal y sacar unas fotos para subirlas y va y no funciona, el circuito sacaba voltaje pero no regulaba ni era variable (fijo en 12v), si girabas el potenciómetro no hacía nada, entonces harto lo desmonte todo de nuevo y me di cuenta de que el circuito con el LM317T por si solo funciona (lo monté en una pcb por separado para poder sacarlo fácilmente), los transistores eran los que dejaban pasar el voltaje tranquilamente.

Pues bien no encontraba el problema de ninguna manera, me dio por volver a montarlo y va y funciona perfectamente. 

Ahora sigue aguantando, pero lo tengo todo desmontado y me da mucha rabia volver a ponerlo. Y lo que más miedo me da es que los transistores puedan ser falsos, en principio dan su amperaje pero esto que han hecho de pronto de no funcionar me ha rajado bastante.

Creen que pueden ser falsos? Dejo una foto de un transistor y también la del circuito con el LM, aunque para nada en especial esta última.

Gracias. Un saludo!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 7, 2011)

Que sea falso o no, no va a provocar esa falla.........
Podrían calentar más, podrían tener menos ganancia, podrían tener menos capacidad de disipación, pero no provocar una falla aleatoria.


----------



## Vin (Abr 7, 2011)

Vale muchas gracias, de momento está funcionando normalmente, aunque fuera de la caja, quizá al amontonar todo hubo algún contacto indeseado, no sé. Aislaré todo y lo volveré a montar.

Un saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 7, 2011)

Hola Black, hola Vin, como dice Black, no creo que esa falla sea por un transistor falso, y esos que tienes mee da la inpresión de ser originales.
Es más probable como bien, dices, un toque indeseado o incluo un falso contacto... algo raro pero no de descartar, un cable que este cortado, que haga contacto según la posición, y al moverlo o prlegarlo ya no hace buen contacto


----------



## Vin (Abr 9, 2011)

Bueno pues ya está, gracias gente por ayudarme a hacerlo posible.

Al final he puesto un relé de 30A para conmutar entre salida variable o 12v fijos, así no pierdo esos 2-3v que se pierden con el LM en caso de necesitar 12. Y un led bicolor para indicar. Y esa regleta con cables de 6mm se que no es lo más bonito pero no se me ocurrió nada más capaz de soportar 30A, así que ahí se queda, igual es algo "cutre" todo el montaje en una caja de madera, ya lo cambiaré algún día. Por atrás hice varios agujeros y puse los ventiladores de las ATX sacando y metiendo aire.

Por fin puedo hacer la electrolisis de las narices la cual era el motivo para hacer esta fuente, aunque también me servirá para muchas cosas más después de todo.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Abr 9, 2011)

Muy buen trabajo, costo, pero valo la pena. y te felicito por no rendirte ante las dificultades, esa es una muy buena actitud sobre todo en la electrónica, da mucha satisfacción en la vida, pero por alli te la pone difiil, pero es solo un poco de tiempo luego llega la satisfacción que luego de lo amargo sabe más dulce....

Te animo a seguir adelante, y ya sabes que aqui cuentas con un gruo de amigos del foro dispuestos a darte una mano en todo lo que podamos ayudarte y/o serte util

Un gran abrazo de mi parte y en nombre de los miembros de este foro, desde CORDOBA, ARGENTINA....


----------

